
Russian media group Rambler attempting to hold Nginx hostage - peshooo
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/12/russian-media-group-rambler-attempting-to-hold-nginx-hostage/
======
indigodaddy
Surprised at the lack of discussion here. This is a huge story. Hopefully this
won’t go anywhere. I guess it entirely depends on the employee contract they
signed whilst at Rambler?

~~~
bjelkeman-again
I was surprised too. I wonder why this did not catch the attention?

~~~
zuppy
I would rather bet that there are some people interested in making this story
not reach the frontpage.

------
mileycyrusXOXO
> This would, in turn, open up effectively the entire developed world's tech
> industry to shakedowns for licensing fees—both for continued operation, and
> in theory, retroactively for more than a decade of "unlicensed" usage.

Even I'd they change the license now why would it apply retroactively?
Previous usage was under a permissive license.

